# WOLF!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

OK I was wondering if anyone has had any sighting this winter? Here is what I got... My wife, really no reason to lie or make a big deal out of it other than she seen the biggest darn thing on the side of the Mt near the Elk ranch in Spanish Fork Cyn last weekend. Her disrpition was a big, slinking accross the hillside, there was Deer and Elk tracks all over and it had its head down following the tracks she said.

My questions... Ya think it was a coyote... Not a chance she said it was bigger than the 2 shepards down the street (they have to be like 150lbs!) 
Did ya stop? No but the car infront of me swirved over and it took off in a hurry. It was only seconds before it was out of sight! 

Anyone else, or do I need to limit the alcohol intake for her??? Or cut out the smoke breaks in Colorado?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Same basic area, from this winter:

[attachment=0:2hwwdxp4]100_3708b.jpg[/attachment:2hwwdxp4]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Large coyote.

Is that a .223 casing goofy?

o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Large coyote.
> 
> Is that a .223 casing goofy?
> 
> o-||


.14 Flea

Hey, what a great story, thanks for posting. I would put a trail camera out there.

Uh.....I have moved this to the Other Animals section with the other 113,652 wolf stories.

see: viewtopic.php?f=57&t=44551


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> .14 Flea


Oh&#8230; must be a fox track then. A small fox.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > .14 Flea
> ...


I'm thinking Pudel Pointer


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Make fun all you want, i have seen one of them with my own eyes. I can not tell you difinitivly cause i did not have my 22-250 with me, but it was not a coyote. I guarantee that. What i saw was either a full wolf or a hybrid released into the wild. No doubt about it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Photoshop....I don't think wolf's use bullets.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's been quite a few sightings in Spanish Fork Canyon. 

Everyone here at Wolf Central is hoping someone will put up a coupla trail cams up there.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

While there has never been a 'confirmed' wolf in Spanish Fork Canyon, there has been a few hybrids documented in Spanish Fork Canyon.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

My personal suspicion is that there are some local over-the-top wolf lover(s) trying to start their own wolf reintroduction program in the area using hybrids. I'd keep a close eye on any Suburu's you see sneaking around the hills with cross country ski racks, Green Peace stickers in the back window, and a dog crate in the back if I was you boys.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, .243 on the shell.

And their, the hybribs,wolfs, what ever they are, are running low on elk..(cows)
When I took these pictures, they had freshly killed a deer, left this leg
as they ran off.. Back tracked them , and could see were they had ate the deer..
Across the canyon, with binos..

[attachment=0:gxm2esbo]100_3715a1.JPG[/attachment:gxm2esbo]


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

First it was an 06 shell then a 6mm now its a .243?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

blackdog said:


> First it was an 06 shell then a 6mm now its a .243?


As I explained on the MM thread, wasn't my shell,
I thought the guy that placed it there said 06 or 6mm.
I was wrong. It was a .243, sorry for the mix up


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> My personal suspicion is that there are some local over-the-top wolf lover(s) trying to start their own wolf reintroduction program in the area using hybrids. I'd keep a close eye on any Suburu's you see sneaking around the hills with cross country ski racks, Green Peace stickers in the back window, and a dog crate in the back if I was you boys.


good call kevin. exactly the type.


----------



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

Kevin D said:


> My personal suspicion is that there are some local over-the-top wolf lover(s) trying to start their own wolf reintroduction program in the area using hybrids. I'd keep a close eye on any Suburu's you see sneaking around the hills with cross country ski racks, Green Peace stickers in the back window, and a dog crate in the back if I was you boys.


+1


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

My friend saw a group of 3 about a month ago at the top of diamond fork. He cut their tracks while lion hunting. Spotted them side hilling a canyon. They were large and each a different color which to me rules out coyotes.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Whogoob Y the hattin?

Was there not a new report not long ago saying that they did find some Wolves?


----------



## gone-huntin (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to work for a guy that ran cows up diamond fork and he had trail cam pictures of a wolf up the


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tracks in the picture don't look right. I was taught that all canines (except fox) leave tracks in a side to side fashion not in a straight line. Only fox and cats leave tracks in a straight line. What do you think?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Tracks in the picture don't look right. I was taught that all canines (except fox) leave tracks in a side to side fashion not in a straight line. Only fox and cats leave tracks in a straight line. What do you think?


Coyotes tend to walk in a very straight line, leaving very little scuff marks due to a higher step. In comparison, domestic dog tracks will be spread further apart in width and will drag or leave scuff marks in the snow. Not sure about a wolf..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Tracks in the picture don't look right. I was taught that all canines (except fox) leave tracks in a side to side fashion not in a straight line. Only fox and cats leave tracks in a straight line. What do you think?


My observation has been that wolves travel and leave tracts in a straight line. Domestic dogs kinda zig-zag some.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on, we were typing at the same time sawsman. 

You always get the top of the page.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Come on, we were typing at the same time sawsman.
> 
> *You always get the top of the page*.


Just lucky. Although I hear strategic spacing is the key when trying to do it intentionally.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll have to check my Tom Browns guide to animal tracks and tracking as that is where I believe I read that all canine tracks have prints that do not follow in a straight line except for the fox which walks more like a cat. But a quick search of the internets I find this:
http://www.ehow.com/how_8285737_tell-wo ... racks.html


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

By straight line, I mean the actual foot steps not the path. So in a canine you have alternating footsteps and in a fox and feline you have alternating steps but prints in a straight line.

Wolf


Wolf track
Wolves usually walk or trot in an alternating pattern (See Track Patterns), but may trot in a two-print pattern or lope in a four-print gallop pattern. Individual print is greater than 4? long and wide; claw marks are almost always present; foot pad makes up approximately 1/3 of the entire print. Trails are usually straight and direct rather than wandering.

Coyote


Coyote track
Coyotes typically walk or trot in an alternating pattern (See Track Patterns); less common gaits include the two-print trot and a lope or gallop in a four-print pattern. Oval tracks are 2.5 to 3.5? long, and usually show foot pads (aproximately 1/3 of entire print) and claw marks for at least the front two toes. Trails may meander, but are often straight-line routes.

Red Fox


Fox track
Foxes walk or trot in an alternating pattern (See Track Patterns), with prints nearly in a line. In shallow snow, foxes may trot in a two-print pattern or gallop in a four-print pattern. Dainty, oval tracks (2.3 to 3.1? long) usually show small triangular foot pads, claw marks, and foot drag marks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

So High N dry....

Most officals I'm hearing from are saying these "dogs" are actualy Hybrids...

Were's that 'discription' ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> So High N dry....
> 
> Most officals I'm hearing from are saying these "dogs" are actualy Hybrids...
> 
> Were's that 'discription' ?


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Good question.

If it's a dog/wolf hybrid there could be:
> 2 wolf front legs and 2 dog back legs
> 2 wolf back legs and 2 dog front legs
> left front and right rear dog legs and right front and left rear wolf legs
> right front and left rear dog legs and left front and right rear wolf legs
> both left front and right rear are dog legs and both right front and left rear are wolf legs
> both right front and left rear are dog legs and both left front and right rear are wolf legs

So simply put, one side could walk like a dog and the other side could walk like a wolf...or the front walk like a wolf and the back walk like a dog....or....??

Then there's the brain. Only the left side of the brain on a wolf, and a dog, controls walking. This could throw an assymetrical wrench, a dog-leg if I may, to the above leg combinations and explain why Wyoming wolves often end up in Colorado Springs Colorado.

Ya know, just thinking about it, it's a wonder the hybrids can walk at all.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I know goob :shock: Kinda confusing :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I agree with though, he mentioned the word "trot" I seldom seen a wolf walk, they were always in a hurry.....or sitting on their butt watching me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob - got any good recipes for wolf?

Boo Yaaa!!! Top of page. Again. 
OOO°)OO


----------

